# UPLIFTING THINGS TO DO TODAY



## SuzieW (Jan 6, 2012)

UPLIFTING THINGS TO DO TODAY

1. Smile at a stranger
2. Drop a coin where a child can find it
3. Learn something new and teach it to someone
4. Tell someone you love them
5. Hug someone
6. Forgive someone who has wronged you
7. Try saying "I'm sorry" when you ought to
8. Tell a child how great they are
9. Call someone just to say hello
10. Encourage someone who is feeling down


----------



## yourmother306 (Nov 30, 2011)

I do #1 and #8 all the time.
I like #2, I'm going to try it next time I'd at the store.
Thanks


----------



## fromvegreville (Apr 16, 2012)

On #1 if you add a "good morning" with that; you really surprise people! I love to see the look on their faces! They will usually answer with a "hello" or "good morning".


----------



## nitnana (Feb 3, 2013)

Doesn't hurt to smile and nod your head!


----------



## Reyna (Oct 24, 2012)

No's 6 and 7 are always a difficult, and yet a simple "I am sorry about/for ..... will you please forgive me", can make a huge difference. Sometimes, again difficult, say sorry even though you know you are not the one in the wrong. If your apology is not accepted, which has happened to me many times, so be it, you have done the right thing. As for forgiveness for hurts that have been done to us, we don't always want to give up the grudge, but making a positive effort to forgive or let go leads to freedom and release of a negative burden.


----------



## Mtetar (Oct 15, 2017)

Great share and thank you for sharing. 

Enjoy your day, 
Mtetar


----------



## HannahH26 (Nov 5, 2019)

[No message]


----------

